# 2005 WBSA Lake Erie Walleye Trail Dates



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Dates for 2005 WBSA Lake Erie Walleye Trail 

The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) announced today the dates and locations for the 2005 Lake Erie Walleye Trail (LEWT). 


April 16th &#8211; Port Clinton &#8211; Coastal Marine II Marina 
May 14th &#8211; Sandusky &#8211; Sandusky Municipal Ramp 
June 11th &#8211; Vermilion &#8211; Vermilion Municipal Ramp 
July 23rd &#8211; Lorain &#8211; Black River Ramp 

More information, rules and entry forms can be found at www.wbsa.us or from the tournament director Matt Davis at [email protected] or 419-834-3619


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Just wanted to point out there will be two divisions offered. A two person team "championship" divison with a season points champion crowned and also a more "open" division for those wanting to fish with more than two people with a a format very similar to the OGF/ WBSA Huron Hawg Fest and the Huron Booster Club fundraiser tournaments from 2004. Details are on the WBSA site. Hope to see some of the OGF crew there.
Steve Carlson


----------

